# Well recommended rat breeders in south Wales?



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

Please can someone give me a list of fancy rat breeders in south Wales, uk. And I'm looking for a large rat cage too. I cant find a breeder anywhere! Thankyou.


----------

